# Eye Surgery/Past medical test



## Mr. Lepage (10 Apr 2008)

First of all sorry for my english im french canadian ill do my best

Here is my story i have been in the reserve for like 4 years i have done QMB QS PP1 (infantry) then switched to officer (phase 2)

Then i went to first reserve (release) for finish my university when ill come back do i have to do my medical test again?

Before i come back i want to have an eye surgery does it will  close the door for the infantry(officer)?

thanks you for helps

Mathieu Lepage


----------



## old medic (12 Apr 2008)

Mr. Lepage said:
			
		

> Then i went to first reserve (release) for finish my university when ill come back do i have to do my medical test again?
> 
> Before i come back i want to have an eye surgery does it will  close the door for the infantry(officer)?



If you completely released, then you will need a new medical.
If you went to the Reserves, or a reserve list, then your medical is good until the normal expiry date.
After that, you will need an updated medical category done.
You will be ok with the eye surgery.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Apr 2008)

OM, I read somewhere in the past week a story about the US Army and laser eye surgery.  It said that over 55,000 troops have received corrective surgery in order to make them more combat effective.  (no worries about lost/broken glasses or contacts while in a TIC for instance)  They seem to be leading the way in this regard, and about time someone did too IMO.

Now there is a message about CF Aircrew being allowed the correction, albeit on their own dime.  Using the reasoning of the US Army, and the relaxing of our standards to meet with reality, do you see the time when we may be offered the same by the CF?


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Apr 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Now there is a message about CF Aircrew being allowed the correction, albeit on their own dime.  Using the reasoning of the US Army, and the relaxing of our standards to meet with reality, do you see the time when we may be offered the same by the CF?



From the same message about CF Aircrew:



> *A CF FUNDING POLICY FOR LASER REFRACTIVE SURGERY IS UNDER DEVELOPMENT*. UNTIL THIS POLICY IS PROMULGATED, EXPENSES FOR THESE PROCEDURES MUST BE BORNE BY THE CF MEMBER


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Apr 2008)

Thanks BW7, did not notice that last part.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Thanks BW7, did not notice that last part.



It pays to read the whole thing, not just the parts you wanted to hear.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Apr 2008)

Hopefully they make any eye surgery done after this recent CANFORGEN recoverable.... I'd sure like some of this 4200 bucks (with 500 mil discount) back.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It pays to read the whole thing, not just the parts you wanted to hear.



True, true.  I should have gone past page two to page three where para 7 was.  But, I did miss the part that I wanted to hear....that they are considering on picking up the tab sometime in the future.  

However, the message covers Aircrew and their issues.  My question on the future included all of us, not just Aircrew.  We have our operational needs here in the Navy too.  Putting on Bunker Gear if I don't have CBRN glasses to fit makes me blind as a bat.  No different from the needs of a Soldier or Aircrew doing their jobs sans perfect eyesight.  Of course if they do it for them, it opens the door to the rest of us sooner or later, to my mind.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Apr 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> However, the message covers Aircrew and their issues.  My question on the future included all of us, not just Aircrew.



As I see it, and it may be blissful thinking on my part, as para 7 refers to a *CF* Policy, I'd imagine it will cover all elements.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2008)

BW7, just reread para 7.  Yes it does use the term CF Policy, but earlier paras also use the term CF Policy as well.  But are specific to the Aircrew subject matter at hand.  I do hope you are right as it will be a faster solution for all us blind bats.  But even if it is not, when and if they set precedent for Aircrew, it will open it up to the rest of us to come forward for adjudication.


----------

